# The UGLY Polaris



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)




----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I don't know !

I'm not much into sleds, but that looks like a pretty nice ride to me. 

You want to talk UGLY. You should have seen the boat that Esox and I looked at while we were at Bass Pro last Sunday. I think it was a Tracker. But it was fiberglas and mostly blue with red and white "accents". BUT, the main thing is that it was all in that sparkly metalflake stuff. It looked like one of those "dune buggies" you used to see back in the 70's. 

It was BUTT UGLY !!!


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Looks like they put the wrong seat on it!!!  

chad1


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i love the looks of it ,where it you get the pics at?


----------



## familyman (Feb 6, 2002)

Looks good to me! Isn't that the snow cross seat anyway? put the trail seat on it and it would look a lot better. But I own a Polaris so you know I am not gonna say it looks bad anyway.


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

it looks like a bananna seat, lol!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

http://www.maxsled.com/www/maxsled/ 
Maybe???? lmao....
I don't have a sled (we really want a quad)
But it sure would haul the ice squishin' gear out yonder PDQ !!!
I'd be glad to "field test" it...lol
 SFW


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)




----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

looking a little better, where did these pictures come from? 2004 models?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

That aint ugly. You wanna see ugly? Just paint Ski Dont on something.


----------

